# Miracles Aquariums



## sig

Drove to Miracles yesterday and got a tank. What a nice guys and prefect service there. It really make sense to spend $$ for gas and to get what you want

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## flagtail

What did you grab?

Price?

I thought they only dealt wholesale!


----------



## pat3612

Yea the last three tanks I bought were Miracles I love them  Is your new tank for Salt


----------



## sig

flagtail said:


> What did you grab?
> 
> Price?
> 
> I thought they only dealt wholesale!


I got 50G short 36x18x18. BA sells them for $180 and they never have them in stock

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/RETAIL PRICELIST 2011.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

pat3612 said:


> Yea the last three tanks I bought were Miracles I love them  Is your new tank for Salt


Sure it is for SW

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vaporize

flagtail said:


> What did you grab?
> 
> Price?
> 
> I thought they only dealt wholesale!


Guess business economy is bad and they've gotta grab whatever money is coming in. 

Nowadays I would still check out the Aqua Inspiration starphire tanks before I consider anybody else (if it's for display)


----------



## Chromey

Ill try again with them, I hope they get back to me this time.


----------



## Twilight

Do they normally stock all sorts of tanks?


----------



## sig

vaporize said:


> Guess business economy is bad and they've gotta grab whatever money is coming in.
> 
> Nowadays I would still check out the Aqua Inspiration starphire tanks before I consider anybody else (if it's for display)


you are kidding right?

... especially when I need 200G with eurobarce, 5 holes, overflow, etc

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lemuj

Is better to deal with Miracles directly, or deal with their distributors (aquarium stores)?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Wasn't that post from 2011?



sig said:


> you are kidding right?
> 
> ... especially when I need 200G with eurobarce, 5 holes, overflow, etc


----------



## sig

I always deal directly. No many stores also have their tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Oh I agree. When I am ready for my next tank I will buy it from them.... or wait.... maybe from you HAHAHAH.


----------



## sig

wiseguyphil said:


> Oh I agree. When I am ready for my next tank I will buy it from them.... or wait.... maybe from you HAHAHAH.




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

These tanks shall ever be called the Greg hand me down


----------

